# Perdido Key Fishing Charters



## Captain DP

Perdido Key Florida, Pensacola Beach, Pensacola, Gulf Breeze Fishing Charters and guide service. 

We are back up and running. Give me a call to set a trip that is taylor made for you. All trips include fishing licenses, bait, tackle, and fish cleaning.


Visit 
http://www.captaindpcharters.com

or

http://pensacolafishingguide.com


----------



## Captain DP

Fishing Report http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/fishing-charter-perdido-4-23-11-a-87138/


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Inshore Fishing Guide*

Inshore and Nearshore Fishing Charters. Snapper season will be here soon. 
http://www.captdpcharters.com


----------



## Captain DP

*Pedido Key deep sea fishing charters*

Nearshore, Inshore and Offshore Fishing Charters from Pensacola Beach to Perdido Key. 











Give us a call to schedule a fishing trip!


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Fishing Charters Pensacola*

Snapper Fishing Charters! Running Fishing trips out of Perdido Key and Pensacola. Inshore and Offshore Charters available. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Inshore Fishing Guide*

Want to go Fishing but don't want to go far give me a call.


----------



## Captain DP

*Snapper Charters Pensacola and Perdido Key*

Pensacola Fishing Charters and Guide service. Serving Perdido Key, Pensacola, Pensacola Beach, Orange Beach, Gulf Breeze and Navarre.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/snapper-fishing-pensacola-90565/


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Fishing*

New summer specials. Snapper, Sharks, and Family fishing trips!
I'll post the link shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Charters in Pensacola Florida*

We have been wearing the snapper and redfish out. Don't miss out on the fun!


----------



## Captain DP

*Perdido Key Fishing*










Snapper season maybe coming to an end but the redfish are still in chewing. Call or book your fishing trip online today.


----------



## Captain DP

*Nearshore / Inshore Charters in Pensacola and Perdido Key.*

Nearshore and Inshore fishing Charters. Start off with Grouper and AJ's and end up with Redfishing Inshore. Get the best of both worlds! Could even end up with a bonus tripletail. We also offer spanish and Ladyfish trips for the kids.
:thumbup:


----------



## TSpecks

*Pensacola Redfishing Guide*

Pensacola pass has been on fire. King fishing in the mornings at the bouys and Redfishing in the afternoons. We are still catching grouper and snappers nearshore aswell. Couple of AJ trips on the books so we will have some pictures and reports soon.


----------



## Captain DP

*Nearshore Charter in Pensacola*

The Bull Redfish bite will be getting much better in the coming weeks. If you don't have a boat or just want a few new tricks give us a call. 

Here is the link to the most recent trip. 9-11-11 With Capt Tim
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/nearshore-fishing-report-97448/#post729748


----------



## Captain DP

*Redfishing Guides Pensacola*

The redfish have been stacked up lately and they have opened Grouper season again. Give us a call to get in on the action. 

Recent report:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/inshore-report-9-18-fishing-pensacola-pass-98191/


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Redfishing and Pensacola Bay Grouper*

Book a combo Redfish and Grouper trip. The Bull redfish are balled up and the Grouper bite has been great.


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Redfish Charters*

Absolutley smashed them this weekend! If you have family in town for the Holidays get them in on the action. Great memories are being made! I'll get the pics up later.


----------



## Captain DP

*Redfishing Guides for Pensacola Florida*


























Few pics from Capt Tim's last trip.


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Redfishing Guides*

This is as easy as gets for us as Captain's! These fish are stacked up in the Pensacola Bay. Give us a call if you want some pointers or come ride with us if you don't feel like washing the boat.


----------



## Lance Powers

I want to take a boat ride Captain DP because it is to cold to be out there washing my boat!!!!!


----------



## Captain DP

*Boat ride in Pensacola Bay*



Lance Powers said:


> I want to take a boat ride Captain DP because it is to cold to be out there washing my boat!!!!!


Should have gone today! Crushed the slot reds this afternoon. I had a camera malfunction. (Forgot it in the truck) I got one from my phone I will post later.


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Bay Fishing Charters and Guide Service*

Check out our most recent report! 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/pensacola-pass-bay-report-12-21-a-104785/#post788471

Facebook album! few more pics. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150475682570349.394583.131777595348&type=1


----------



## TSpecks

Always a great time fishing with and for you capt.!!!!!!


----------



## TSpecks

Family fun on the Gulf!!!!!


----------



## Captain DP

TSpecks said:


> Always a great time fishing with and for you capt.!!!!!!


Thanks Capt Tim! You are the man. 

check out our most recent report!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/pensacola-nearshore-report-12-29-11-a-105337/


----------



## Captain DP

*Saltwater Fishing Guide Pensacola*

Please check out our most recent reoprt. 1-5-12 Giant Bull Reds and Black drum. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...re-fishing-report-1-5-12-a-105854/#post797980


----------



## Captain DP

Most recent report from Perdido Key! check it out. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/perdido-key-fishing-report-1-6-12-a-105952/#post799001


----------



## Captain DP

*Gulf Coast Fishing Charters and Guide service*

We have been running frequently lately and were getting amped up for the spring. Book in advance for the sheepshead, flounder, redfish and cobia trips in the spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain DP

*Fishing Pensacola*



















Get in on some of the action! Sorry for slacking on reports check out the Fishing Reports on my site for more recent reports. http://www.pensacolafishingguide.com


----------



## Captain DP

*Captain Tim Land*

Spring break has arrived! The sheepshead and redfish are thick right now. Captain Tim had a windy but successful trip today and several more on the books this week. Fishing Reports and recent Charter Pictures on http://www.pensacolafishingguides.com


----------



## Captain DP

*Captain Tim Land Pensacola Fishing Guides*

Captain Tim's most recent report. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/nas-pipes-p-cola-pass-3-13-a-111755/

Check out more reports on http://www.pensacolafishingguide.com/

See you on the water!


----------



## Captain DP

*Perdido Key Snapper Fishing*

Snapper season is coming up soon and we are booking up quickly. Call or email to ensure your dates.


----------



## Captain DP

*Back in Pensacola*

Made it back from South Padre Island last weekend. Starting to book trips next week. Give us a call to get in on the redfish action.


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Fishing Forum Discount*

15% off for any Member. 

The fishing has been awesome lately Inshore and Offshore. Give me a call to get after em.


----------



## Captain DP

*Inshore Redfishing Charters Pensacola*

Bull Redfish are everywhere. Give us a call to get in on the fun!


----------



## Captain DP

*Redfish in Pensacola Florida*

We have been crushing the redfish lately. If you have family coming in town for christmas get them on the water!


----------



## Volunteered Slavery

*Some winter time nearshore fishing.*
















Here are a couple of the snapper caught with Captain Dusty last weekend...Cought a ton of Triggers, White Snapper, grouper (sadly sent back until season reopens) and even a 200lb + shark that bit off the line at boatside after a 25 minute fight on 100 lb braid! Dusty knows how to put you on the fish for sure! We had a great time and Dusty is a top notch guide if your looking for family friendly fishing in the panhandle. Thanks for a great weekend I know my dad wont be able to use his arms for at least a week!


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Spring Break Fishing Charters*

This week started out slow with high winds, very little tide, and cold temps. It's looking much better for the next week. Give us a call to get on the fish! 

Check out our Facebook page for recent pictures.


----------



## japlowman

Captain Dusty, are still running charters? my family and I would love to book a trip with you again?


----------



## Sandy4Flatheads

I would love to go sometime! Looking for summer job as deck hand also! ?


----------



## Captain DP

*Red Snapper 2015*

We have had some tough weather for the first couple of weeks of Red Snapper season but we have managed to get on a great grad of fish. 



















Let us get you on the water!


----------



## Captain DP

*Pensacola Fishing Charter*

Yesterday's Bonus Grouper!


----------

